

Merry Christmas the NSA's gift is a list of all the times it w. spied on you - vilda
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/25/7449251/nsa-incompetent-spying-christmas-newsdump

======
rjberry
I worry that we're gradually moving towards a society that sees privacy as
neither a right nor something desirable to an innocent individual.

